# Brake Cable Clamp Screw



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

My screws & flat washer for brake cable clamps have started to rust. Mainly, it's an unattractive surface rust, not a safety risk. This is on a 2010-ish Record calipers, but it's the same part# ever since then.

The Campy part sells only as a $25-ish assembly, but I only need the red circled portion. 

If the similar looking Shimano clamp screw fits, the 2 x $4 ea is a much better proposition than 2 x $25 ea.

> > Has anyone ever tried substituting the Shimano cable clamp screw & washer?

I have no idea what the Shimano dimensions & screw thread are, and it's not a part the LBS stocks.
.
*FIG. 1 Campy BR-RE310 M5-0.8 thread
*









*FIG. 2* *Shimano Ultegra 6800 cable clamp* *screws*


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

What??? Put a Shimano part on a Campy brake??? HERESY!!!! BE BANNED!!!!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ehh ... there's no logo on it! ;-)


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Ok, appears the Campy & Shimano cable clamp bolts will NOT interchange.

I haven't measured the Shimano bolt directly (only internet searches), and the threads are different:

Campy M5
Shimano M6


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

kmak said:


> What??? Put a Shimano part on a Campy brake??? HERESY!!!! BE BANNED!!!!


Especially seeing how it's just because of negligence to begin with.

Hey OP, from now on, take better care of your bike. On those little metal parts that can rust, treat them with Boeshield T9 from now on.

p.s. it cleans rust quite effectively as well.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

_


MMsRepBike said:



...Especially seeing how it's just because of negligence to begin with...

Click to expand...

_Where do _you _live & ride?!
99% of my rides are always within a few miles of the Pacific Ocean (PV peninsula, Sta Monica Mtns) and I live 1 mile away. ie, there's _always_ some salt aerosols in the air.
The bike typically gets "deep clean" washed once per month, but I believe the surface plating on those 2 bolts was inferior, as no other screws on the bike are showing rust.
I suppose if I had paid double-price for Super Record calipers, then the screws would have been titanium and wouldn't be rusting :-/


----------

